# Cockatiels, cockatiels, cockatiels everywhere!! Oh and some other birds too!



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

I found myself quite camera happy today!! And now of course I have to share my friends with you all!


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

*Conures*


This is my green cheek conure pair. They are very bonded as you can see, and really aren't loud at all. Their biggest issue is biting my fingers when I'm on the phone. LOL


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

*Bella and Tiger and their football team!*


This is Bella the normal skyblue parakeet along with her man, Tiger who is a more rare Texas Clearbody mutation. They have been busy as you can see - this picture of their nest was taken yesterday. The average clutch size is 4-6 eggs, and this is Bella's FIRST clutch!! All the female babies will look like Tiger, and all the males will look like Bella. Not sure if she's even done laying yet. Tomorrow she is due to lay another IF she doesn't think she's had enough yet. LOL 

I have no clue how she's going to care for all these babies - so far they've all been candled as fertile (except the last 2 laid because it's too early). Her first is due to hatch sometime between tomorrow and Sunday. I am just getting to where I can sleep all night from handfeeding two cockatiels from day one and I'm not ready to do it all over again! Wish Bella luck!!


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hudson the Bad *** (Can I say that?)*


So my Umbrella Cockatoo, Hudson thinks he can scare anyone and he regularly tries to scare my parakeets but as you can see from looking inside the cage while he's acting like a nut that they aren't in the least bit bothered by him. LOL At least he gets to THINK he's tuff stuff.  Oh, the last picture - he thought he ought to tell the cockatiels flying overhead they shouldn't land on his cage because... well, he's a bad ***.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

*Miscellaneous *


Last picture post, I promise!! This is my little fife canary, Adam, Puffball, Golfball, or whatever name suits you.  He sings soooo pretty and keeps the bird room full of song, as if there wasn't enough noise already.  We love him - a lot more than we thought we would! (He was a gift). Next is one of my African Greys about to launch himself at me. He says, "Hello bird!" among dozens of other words and songs. Last are the two baby cockatiels I've been raising from day 1. They're doing great and I just love being mommy to them! Thanks for putting up with all the pictures!!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

You have lots of cuteness here


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

SftWrmRain said:


> So my Umbrella Cockatoo, Hudson thinks he can scare anyone and he regularly tries to scare my parakeets but as you can see from looking inside the cage while he's acting like a nut that they aren't in the least bit bothered by him. LOL At least he gets to THINK he's tuff stuff.  Oh, the last picture - he thought he ought to tell the cockatiels flying overhead they shouldn't land on his cage because... well, he's a bad ***.



Look at the size difference from the parakeet to the too that is cute =]


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

all your birds are so photogenic!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your photos with us. Your birds are all gorgeous, especially the tiel babies. Adorable!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I love cockatoos! I would adore to have one, but i dont have the space or money! haha

Your teils are such posers


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wow you have quite a household going on over there!!! You're babies are adorable and you're going to have more!!! Good luck on that, Bella sure has been busy!!!


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

How do you like conures? We've been considering getting a sun conure baby too. Well my fiance wants one. I would love to save up and get a cockatoo though. They just look so fun! And they always crack me up.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You have quite the flock, wow! they're all gorgeous and look so happy and healthy. 

As for Sun's, they're LOUD, and I mean very, very loud. Green Cheek Conures are much quieter, so they're the birds to go for if you want a Conure, though Green Cheek Conures can get loud, but they're no where near as loud as a Sun Conure.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cockatoos crack me up too...they like to follow my hubby around at the store when he wears a hat and copy him, it's so funny.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of the most wonderful birdies i have ever seen


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

All your birds are gorgeous !

Great photos .... they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

How cute, I do agree with the photogenic. My male tiel's the photogenic one apparently. But, they are all georgious.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

danii25 said:


> How do you like conures? We've been considering getting a sun conure baby too. Well my fiance wants one. I would love to save up and get a cockatoo though. They just look so fun! And they always crack me up.



Thank you so much for the nice comments about my bird family!!    I hadn't been receiving notifications that I had received any replies, so when I logged on today I was surprised by all the comments!!  

As for the conures, I do like them although they are very different than cockatiels. They are very spunky, very smart and have the ability to drive you mentally as well as physically insane!! LOL Having said that, they are also VERY comical, entertaining, loving, they express their feelings VERY well (good and bad), and they LOVE being out and being a part of whatever you're doing. They are the quietest of the conures but can still get a lot louder than most cockatiels. I would NOT recommend a sun conure to anyone, only because MOST people won't like how loud they are. I own a cockatoo and will say that suns are EASILY louder than my 'too and the thing is - they only make one sound!! "EEEK!! EEEK!!! EEEKKKKK!!!"  If you like the way a female cockatiel sounds when she's calling to her mate, increase the volume x25 and you have a normal sun conure. 

Cockatoos require a LOT of care and also a stay at home caregiver. They need approximately 12 hours of visual company, so my office is in my bird room. I pay bills here, play computer games and post on boards all while my cockatoo knows I'm nearby for company. If they are left alone, they will develop screaming, plucking and many other destructive behaviors that you will NOT like. A 'too's call can be heard for 3 miles, so imagine that every minute of the time you are home after work. He'll be missing you and won't know any other way to get your attention away from housework, kids, husband/wife, dinner, quiet time, etc. than to call to you like he would his flock in the wild. Cockatoos usually call loudly twice a day and my 'too isn't any different. In the mornings and at night for about 10-15 minutes each, he'll get loud and prance around like a chippendales dancer, and then he'll settle down, put his little face feathers up and take another nap.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> You have quite the flock, wow! they're all gorgeous and look so happy and healthy.
> 
> As for Sun's, they're LOUD, and I mean very, very loud. Green Cheek Conures are much quieter, so they're the birds to go for if you want a Conure, though Green Cheek Conures can get loud, but they're no where near as loud as a Sun Conure.



What she said.  You can't hold a conversation with anyone in the same room as an alert sun conure. Alert meaning awake. Hehe. I'll attach a photo of my mom's sun conure, Rocket.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you again for all the wonderful comments! I think you all just made my day - I love my flock so much and I love it that others can enjoy them too even if from afar. I took my baby cockatiels outside for the first time today into the sun since it is so warm and sunny outside. I'll attach a little collage I made of them in the grass for the first time. They looked scared to death!! There was a momma blackbird nearby hanging around outside her nest and when she heard my babies crying she kept making a sound that seemed to tell them she was going to eat them if they didn't stop it. Soo... I didn't keep them outside long.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

I think a couple of you mentioned Bella and Tiger having been busy with all the eggs. Well they HAVE been apparently!! I thought I'd post a quick update here in this thread since starting a new one on a cockatiel board may not be appropriate!!

Bella and Tiger are having their first clutch. Both are first time parents. Budgies/Parakeets normally have a clutch of 4-6 eggs, and usually the first clutch is either not fertile, or it's smaller than average. I've been candling Bella's eggs about every 3-4 days and they are all fertile except the most recently laid ones since it's too early to see fertility then.

Yesterday I peeked in her nest and found one of her chicks had hatched!!  I was so excited because Thursday (yesterday) was day 18 of incubation, so I guess I figured I'd have to wait until more like day 20.  So anyway, I took a picture of the little thing of course. When I peeked in again this morning guess what I found? TWO MORE babies had hatched AND.... she had laid ANOTHER egg!!!   

Soooooo now Ms. Bella is up to 11 laid eggs and 3 live babies, with all 3 babies hatching within 24 hours of each other!! I plan to watch Bella and Tiger and if they appear overwhelmed or if the youngest babies aren't being fed, or if they are being trampled, I'll start pulling the oldest for handfeeding so she can manage such a large clutch. I'll attach a picture from yesterday and one from today. 

P.S. I didn't leave the dime in the nest box. I only used it when photographing them to give an idea of size.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ah they are sooo cute!!! At least they got some good outside time, how awesome!!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I LOVE the third photo of the cockatiels! With them all looking at the camera


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those lil babies are so tiny!!! You have quite a reproduction factory over there!!! lol


----------

